
How I Gamed Tinder Using Skills I Learned as an Entrepreneur - kkt262
http://hyperlush.com/tinder/
======
joeyspn
Cool story, but... the true _hacker_ solution is fully automated and uses
computer vision:

[https://github.com/crockpotveggies/tinderbox](https://github.com/crockpotveggies/tinderbox)

=)

